# The Creepy, Spidery, Undead Fortune Teller



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I am still working on this tutorial, but I have been getting several requests to post something so here is a start.

http://www.garageofterror.com/fthome.html

I will be adding each week until it is done.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Your tutorial looks good so far


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

nice tutorial! I like the cloak too!


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Sweet! Great job!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

yesssss!i've been waiting for this! mwahahahhahaha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good GOT... 
nice idea


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok, got the spines done. I just need to do the table and the crystal ball.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job GOT - wasn't this the prop that used a FCG mechanism to move the large spine fingers in the back? 

EDIT: NM, looked at the new spine page - this was the prop I was thinking of - man some damn fine work.

-TM


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just amazing! I want to post my pics I am really put to shame with these kind of props going on! Love it!
Denise


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

There are a dozen people in this forum that put me to shame. Don't worry about posting. I initially ignored the "Dave the Deads" of the world because I wouldn't even attempt their stuff and looked at the simpler things. Simple is valuable to a lot of people. Post what you've got.


----------

